# I need an inexpensive MANUAL TRANFER SWITCH



## trx680 (Jul 1, 2012)

I want to use a 13000 watt portable generator to power my house when the power is out. I want to have it wired properly and will hire an electrician. I wont need an automatic transfer switch, I need a manual one. Just a switch I can throw from generator to main power.

Whats an inexpensive manual switch that will meet code?


thanks !!!!!!!


----------



## trx680 (Jul 1, 2012)

would this work?
Gentran Corporation: Generator Transfer switches for home & business


or this 
http://www.wayfair.com/Reliance-Con...ility-and-60A-Generator-TCA1006D-RLC1043.html





This is what I was thinking about but $400 ???
Generator Manual Transfer Switch - 100 Amp


----------



## phillip302 (Jul 1, 2012)

if you want a cheap transfer switch try and find two 3 phase blade disconnects each will support 2 powers and a ground or our a neutral. power and a ground have one for the hose and one for the generator there good for 600 volt and most aster good for 100 amp most contractors throw them away


----------



## RonJ (Aug 5, 2015)

*Transfer Switch Alternative*

I am new, and seen this query, and wonder if you ever considered the InterLock System? I have a Transfer Switch in my home in VA, cost about $1800 afew years ago. Have a friend who installed this InterLoc System, totally approved, etc. and cost him a $1000. He really is satisfied, and said the electrician had no problem installing. If interested, try: Interlockit.com - Toronto Solve CRM, Google Apps, and Office 365.


----------



## exmar (Jun 29, 2015)

Go to ebay and search "generator interlock kit," and you'll see a mechanical device that is very simple to install on the faceplate of your load center (breaker box) which mechanically only allows one feed in, your genset or main utility power.

I just got one there for a 200A CH load center and it was $67 delivered.

Good luck,


----------

